# Poll: What do you plan on doing with your PE?



## bigtrees (Oct 11, 2008)

What do you plan on doing with your PE after you receive it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 11, 2008)

It was more of a personal accomplishment and an investment in my future. Don't need one in the current job and it didn't bring in more $.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Oct 12, 2008)

I work for a public agency, and I needed it to get promoted. No PE, No Money...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 13, 2008)

I just did it for the Benjamins.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 13, 2008)

My ultimate goal will be to open up a second office for the company I currently work for, back home on the coast. I need an Alabama PE to be able to do that.


----------



## dcny (Oct 13, 2008)

I need it to get promoted.

It was also my goal when I entered college.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2008)

I seal drawings at work from time to time, but the main reason I did it was to keep my options open for promotion and advancement.

I am getting to the point in my line of work where I would be approaching a glass ceiling otherwise without my PE. I didn't want to be a staff engineer doing nothing but calcs and CAD forever.


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> What do you plan on doing with your PE after you receive it?



I really only need it to be taken more seriously as a consultant in my current job. But it will open more doors, more $, more promotions etc obviously. But no stamping drawings for me.


----------



## awdturboiv (Oct 14, 2008)

Desert Engineer said:


> I work for a public agency, and I needed it to get promoted. No PE, No Money...


Same here, State Highway


----------



## CivilPEHopeful (Oct 14, 2008)

My immediate need was to get promoted and make more money. I am with a city engineering department. However, it's nice to know that there are now more opportunities that I didn't have before I got it. Having just recently turned 40, I can honestly say that I have never had any specific goals or have the gift of knowing exactly what I have wanted to do with my life. One thing that has served me well is to leave myself in a good position to move on to the next level once the oppurtunity presented itself.

Peace! :unitedstates:


----------



## GTEngineer (Oct 14, 2008)

At this point it will be used for future advancement, but means an immediate pay increase. If I pass, that'll be nice! I work for a large company so they get the added advantage of writing down one more PE and I won't even have to seal anything right away. Not a bad thing!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2008)

R-E-S-P-E-C-T!

I got no money from it, but gained a lot in respect form the folks I regulate (government engineer). I know it shouldnb't be that way, but it is, especially when you're checking the work of civil engineers.


----------



## WVUengr (Oct 14, 2008)

Desert Engineer said:


> I work for a public agency, and I needed it to get promoted. No PE, No Money...


Ditto

although given the current economy, No money anyway

Our budgets are being cut 5-10% this fiscal yr

no telling what next yr holds


----------



## LAN_PE (Oct 17, 2008)

I got a small raise, but the main reasons were:

1) It was a goal since college

2) Respect

3) To establish my own consulting practice


----------



## tucents (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Forum!

For those that have/had no plans to use it, why go through the hell of studying for it? I saw an almost 20% response for those with no use for their PE


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2008)

tucents said:


> Hey Forum!
> For those that have/had no plans to use it, why go through the hell of studying for it? I saw an almost 20% response for those with no use for their PE


Resume/business card ornament or personal challenge. That's why I did it originally, but it turns out that I'm actually using it now (after a career change).


----------



## WVUengr (Dec 18, 2008)

tucents said:


> Hey Forum!
> For those that have/had no plans to use it, why go through the hell of studying for it? I saw an almost 20% response for those with no use for their PE


Most of us work for the state/federal/local governments which are review jobs and as such no license is required, and therefore not compensated.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2008)

tucents said:


> Hey Forum!
> For those that have/had no plans to use it, why go through the hell of studying for it? I saw an almost 20% response for those with no use for their PE


Because I had nothing better to do. :joke:

mostly for the personal satisfaction that I can say I passed, on my first attempt too.

I wanted a really cool stamp with my name on it.

Now that is it out of the way, I'll have it in my back pocket for any future job.

Wanted to give my parents something to brag about since we don't have kids yet.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 18, 2008)

I think most people who get it with no plans to use it are thinking (to some degree at least) about what their next career move might be. *Most* (but obviously, not all) people test better when they are younger and closer to their college years... so it makes sense to get the PE earlier rather than later.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm flaunting and using my PE-ness on a daily basis.

But being in consulting, it means alot.


----------



## Clarke (Dec 21, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> What do you plan on doing with your PE after you receive it?


Build an altar with the results as the focal piece and worship it.


----------



## Clarke (Dec 21, 2008)

Clarke said:


> Build an altar with the results as the focal piece and worship it.


Seriously, it means a lot in my company as far as promotions and money are concerned, and especially with how scarce work is now (though, somehow, we have been able to fill in the blanks as projects end this quarter, but our backlog has been, and will remain none, since last spring) it will offer me more job security, and hopefully options, in the near and far future.

But no sealing drawings in my future. I have been in consulting and out of design for too long (only 7 years, but it seems so much longer) for me to consider going back.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

I am saving it, the results and my license, just in case we run out of toilet paper at home. In the company I work for and for the job I do it is useless. Actually it is not even "nice to have" thing.

We are 4 engineers in my group, I am the only PE, and guess who gets the smallest amount of money in his pay check....Yep....

But I like what I do and money is not that important at this moment for me. Do not ask me tomorrow but today...nahhhhh


----------



## metroplex (Dec 23, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I'm flaunting and using my PE-ness on a daily basis.
> But being in consulting, it means alot.


I thought about it, but they can find your address from the state board using license search databases.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 23, 2008)

If NY, CA, or other states bankrupt will the PE liceneces still valid? Because I plan to take my PE test in CA but need to transfer back to NY will the bankrupt affecting process or anything?


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 23, 2008)

It's not a must have in my field, but I'm planning on going into consulting on the long run so I may end up using it then, its a good thing to have..


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 23, 2008)

chaocl said:


> If NY, CA, or other states bankrupt will the PE liceneces still valid? Because I plan to take my PE test in CA but need to transfer back to NY will the bankrupt affecting process or anything?



I took mine in TX and planning to move back to cali, I was told that if you're planning on moving to another state you can simply apply for one there and it will be granted to you wthout having to retake the exam, so with that said I'd doubt that you'll ever loose the license. Besides, CA bankrupting? thats most likely not gonna happen man


----------



## metroplex (Dec 26, 2008)

Is your license info public domain? I'd like to put "PE" on my cards and business email signatures, but not if anyone can pull up my personal info on a whim. I can understand the need to subpoena the personal info in the event there is a dispute related to a stamped drawing/print.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 29, 2008)

metroplex, in Michigan, anyone can look up your license status on the DLEG website here. The database does not give out your street address, just your city and state.


----------



## F.McBagg (Dec 29, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I think most people who get it with no plans to use it are thinking (to some degree at least) about what their next career move might be. *Most* (but obviously, not all) people test better when they are younger and closer to their college years... so it makes sense to get the PE earlier rather than later.



I got mine as a personal goal. I work for a utility and am not doing any design. I can't tell you the joy and satisfaction of accomplishing it. Since I'm 52, I might use it in retirement. I would definately recommend getting it while you're young.


----------



## metroplex (Dec 29, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> metroplex, in Michigan, anyone can look up your license status on the DLEG website here. The database does not give out your street address, just your city and state.


Yes I know, I don't like that because they'd be able to further track down your street address through public records although I am sure anyone could find it through other means.


----------



## cowboytns (Dec 29, 2008)

I feel like having a PE will earn me more respect with the clients that I work with. It really is something to be proud of having. I did work hard for it. I also feel that having it will make me more marketable should I decide it is time to move somewhere else.


----------



## rancam (Dec 30, 2008)

Unfortuantely the PE doesn't really mean too much were I work (utilities). It was a long term goal I set for myself when I was working for A/E firms. But I figure it would help give me some job security if I did ever get layed off or something and had to find another job. Besides if you have the knowledge there is no reason not to get it anyways.

rancam


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2008)

metroplex said:


> I thought about it, but they can find your address from the state board using license search databases.





metroplex said:


> Is your license info public domain? I'd like to put "PE" on my cards and business email signatures, but not if anyone can pull up my personal info on a whim. I can understand the need to subpoena the personal info in the event there is a dispute related to a stamped drawing/print.


Why are you worried about someone finding your address? You hiding from the mob?

LOL.

If you look mine up, you see my work address, not my home. Does that work better?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanted mine mainly so I could make one of those huge magnetic signs to put on the door of my car, but made to look like a PE Stamp....


----------



## Supe (Dec 30, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> I wanted mine mainly so I could make one of those huge magnetic signs to put on the door of my car, but made to look like a PE Stamp....


That would be amazing, and quite frankly, needs to be done.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, it's been done.

The magnetic sign that is. just not in the shape of the PE stamp. Great call RG.


----------



## metroplex (Dec 31, 2008)

DVinny: It looks like in both NJ and MI, the home address is used to process the PE License, so the most they could find is the city and zip of your residence. I just don't like the idea of anyone (suppliers, customers, and co-workers) being able to find that info so readily. The database also lists the PE license number. From what I can see, almost anyone can have a PE stamp made as long as they have the right name and license #. Are there any security measures for these situations?


----------



## jillnova (Dec 31, 2008)

I needed to get the PE to bump myself into a higher pay grade, and more interesting work. Plus you just don't get taken seriously in consulting if you stop at the E.I. stage.

Regarding privacy, in MN you have the option of registering with either home or work address. I will be doing the latter.


----------



## nolan (Jan 1, 2009)

I work for the Fed Gov't and my current job doesn't need it and I won't get a pay increase other than a small bonus award.

I did it more as a personal goal and some of the supervisor engineering jobs want you to have to it even if they don't use it either. I've talked to all my PE supervisors that I have worked under and none of them have used their PE stamp in their years of working.

I guess it also keeps my options open if I decide to do something else later.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 2, 2009)

metroplex said:


> DVinny: It looks like in both NJ and MI, the home address is used to process the PE License, so the most they could find is the city and zip of your residence. I just don't like the idea of anyone (suppliers, customers, and co-workers) being able to find that info so readily. The database also lists the PE license number. From what I can see, almost anyone can have a PE stamp made as long as they have the right name and license #. Are there any security measures for these situations?


Nope... not unless a state/locality keeps a registry of items filed with a stamp. Frankly, I don't see this as a privacy issue and the fraudulent stamping concern is not a personal issue for you (unless someone tries to sanction or sue you for the work someone else created and stamping in your name - that seems VERY unlikely!).

In Oregon, OSBEELS provides Licensee Mailing Lists for a fee. This is a full listing of all PE’s, EIT’s, LS’s, FLS’s, and WRE. The list includes their address, when they were licensed, when they are approved to take the exam, etc. It does not include their telephone numbers or if they passed or failed an exam. It includes much more but does not compromise them personally. The list can be downloaded by anyone but you have to pay for the password to open the ZIP. Anyone can search you name and get your city/state.

I think this sort of information is necessary if you're providing a public service. It would seem many states have some sort of Public Records Law which confers a right to inspect any public record of a public

body. I'm not sure what the general exemptions and limitations are, but in Oregon:



```
192.445 Nondisclosure on request of home address, home telephone number and electronic mail address; rules of procedure; duration of effect of request; liability; when not applicable. (1) An individual may submit a written request to a public body not to disclose a specified public record indicating the home address, personal telephone number or electronic mail address of the individual. A public body may not disclose the specified public record if the individual demonstrates to the satisfaction of the public body that the personal safety of the individual or the personal safety of a family member residing with the individual is in danger if the home address, personal telephone number or electronic mail address remains available for public inspection.

      (2) The Attorney General shall adopt rules describing:

      (a) The procedures for submitting the written request described in subsection (1) of this section.

      (b) The evidence an individual shall provide to the public body to establish that disclosure of the home address, telephone number or electronic mail address of the individual would constitute a danger to personal safety. The evidence may include but is not limited to evidence that the individual or a family member residing with the individual has:

      (A) Been a victim of domestic violence;

      (B) Obtained an order issued under ORS 133.055;

      (C) Contacted a law enforcement officer involving domestic violence or other physical abuse;

      (D) Obtained a temporary restraining order or other no contact order to protect the individual from future physical abuse; or

      (E) Filed other criminal or civil legal proceedings regarding physical protection.

      (c) The procedures for submitting the written notification from the individual that disclosure of the home address, personal telephone number or electronic mail address of the individual no longer constitutes a danger to personal safety.

      (3) A request described in subsection (1) of this section remains effective:

      (a) Until the public body receives a written request for termination but no later than five years after the date that a public body receives the request; or

      (b) In the case of a voter registration record, until the individual must update the individual’s voter registration, at which time the individual may apply for another exemption from disclosure.

      (4) A public body may disclose a home address, personal telephone number or electronic mail address of an individual exempt from disclosure under subsection (1) of this section upon court order, on request from any law enforcement agency or with the consent of the individual.

      (5) A public body may not be held liable for granting or denying an exemption from disclosure under this section or any other unauthorized release of a home address, personal telephone number or electronic mail address granted an exemption from disclosure under this section.

      (6) This section does not apply to county property and lien records. [1993 c.787 §5; 1995 c.742 §12; 2003 c.807 §1]

      Note: 192.445 was added to and made a part of 192.410 to 192.505 by legislative action but was not added to any smaller series therein. See Preface to Oregon Revised Statutes for further explanation.
```


----------



## VA_NowPE (Jan 2, 2009)

I will need my PE to eventually sign and seal plans (Civil Engineering field - Transportation)


----------



## KOMAR (Jan 3, 2009)

I will begin my status as a licensed engineer by stamping every flat surface in my office. It will bring closure to months of frustrated wating and potentially simplify my company's inventory process. After that, I will seal/sign the next set of plans I submit for review. It will be refreshing not having to stand outside my boss' office, waiting for him to get off the phone, so that I can get a sheet re-signed because I forgot to freeze a layer or move a piece of overwriting text.


----------



## bridge_guy (Jan 4, 2009)

I currently work for a State DOT and with our current hiring freeze, things are a bit limited at the moment. There is no automatic promotion/bonus, however, it does open up a world of opportunities so time will only tell.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 4, 2009)

OK... so here's a question... I've yet been paid to use my PEness. How can I go about getting something on the side that will a) validate my PEness prowess, B) make enough money to pay for the hardware I bought to go along with my PEness.

Really... this is a serious question!


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2009)

eb.com Professional Consulting Services. We will need car magnets.

Could you work for a consultant in a freelance form? We have a lot of consulting firms in town that pick up retirees to do little jobs. I wonder if you couldn't do the same.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> OK... so here's a question... I've yet been paid to use my PEness. How can I go about getting something on the side that will a) validate my PEness prowess, B) make enough money to pay for the hardware I bought to go along with my PEness.
> Really... this is a serious question!


I don't think you want to know how much it would cost to carry the insurance you would want to have if you started doing side jobs. I don't think your company would cover you in a lawsuit if it involved a side job.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 6, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't think you want to know how much it would cost to carry the insurance you would want to have if you started doing side jobs. I don't think your company would cover you in a lawsuit if it involved a side job.


Yeah, I'm sure Uncle Sam wouldn't cover me. What if I didn't have E&amp;O insurance?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 6, 2009)

csb PE! said:


> eb.com Professional Consulting Services. We will need car magnets.
> Could you work for a consultant in a freelance form? We have a lot of consulting firms in town that pick up retirees to do little jobs. I wonder if you couldn't do the same.


So I'd need to find a consulting firm that would through some work my way? I didn't think this was generally an option. Any suggestions for how I'd find one?


----------



## oregengr (Jan 6, 2009)

so I can ditch my bosses and start my own office


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2009)

oregengr said:


> so I can ditch my bosses and start my own office


You _can_, but I wouldn't.


----------



## dastuff (Jan 12, 2009)

For now I need it to be a manager at my office.

For later I'd like to use it to combine with my girlfriends contractor license and build fun things. Probably not for profit but for myself.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 12, 2009)

dastuff said:


> For now I need it to be a manager at my office.
> For later I'd like to use it to combine with my girlfriends contractor license and build fun things. Probably not for profit but for myself.


If I were you I think I'd like to bring my girlfriend and my PE-ness together sooner rather then later.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> If I were you I think I'd like to bring my girlfriend and my PE-ness together sooner rather then later.


and often.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow... 2nd page before the downward spiral started...


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 14, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> I am saving it, the results and my license, just in case we run out of toilet paper at home. In the company I work for and for the job I do it is useless. Actually it is not even "nice to have" thing.
> We are 4 engineers in my group, I am the only PE, and guess who gets the smallest amount of money in his pay check....Yep....
> 
> But I like what I do and money is not that important at this moment for me. Do not ask me tomorrow but today...nahhhhh


I read in a American Airlines Magazine something that I will never foget "In life you DONT get what you deserve- You get what you NEGOTIATE". Get a new job a negotiate a better salary... Recently I was offered a job for a State University making 13K more than their Senior EE. I NEGOTIATED it.... but also turned it down.


----------

